
What Americans Keep Ignoring About Finland's School Success - DanielRibeiro
http://www.theatlantic.com/national/archive/2011/12/what-americans-keep-ignoring-about-finlands-school-success/250564/
======
gamechangr
The irony!!

From the the heading: "The Scandinavian country is an education superpower
because it values equality more than excellence."

